# New From Atlantic Canada



## TurboCharged (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi i'm a girl from Atlantic Canada. I curently have one horse but have just recently sold my first horse.
My Current Horse
5y/o Gelding Morab?? we think
approx 15.2
Show Name: Sweet Deal
Barn Name: Spanky
Bought him as a 2'9 jumper and have spent the summer working on dressage to prepare him for eventing.

Sorry if the pics are a bit big, i've re-sized them once

















My first horse
Bought as a 4.5 year old, turned 8 this year
Registered Appaloosa
15hh
Registered Name: Prides MagicTurbo
Barn Name: Turbo
I used him as a trail horse, pony club horse and low level eventer.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello from Parker Horse Ranch of Alabama and welcome to the horse forum and your horses are beautifull!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Beautiful horses! Welcome to the Forum!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum. Beautiful horse! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------

